# SRAM Red 50-36T ?



## Broomwagon (Mar 12, 2002)

Can one get a Red crankset in a 50-36T? I'd like to go from a 53-39T to a compact crank when I build my next bike. But after considering my type of riding, I think a 50-36T might be better, however, I'm not sure if that is a combination that I can get in a Red group.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

SRAM website shows 52/38, 52/36, and 50/34 combinations available. You'd have to swap at least one of the rings to get a 50/36.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

Cyclo-phile said:


> SRAM website shows 52/38, 52/36, and 50/34 combinations available. You'd have to swap at least one of the rings to get a 50/36.


Except the 52/36 is likely a standard (130mm BCD) while the 50/34 is almost certainly a compact (110mm BCD). Rings won't swap between them.

EDIT: I'm an idiot! 

Asad


----------



## newmexrb1 (Aug 16, 2009)

I thought that 38T was the minimum available on 130mm--not trying to be argumentative, but if possible thats exactly what I would also do, vs changing out the crank.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

You know, I just checked the SRAM website and all the combos that Cyclo-phile mentioned are indeed compact cranks. Looks like he did what I should have done before I posted 

Asad


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

38t is the minimum size for a 130mm 5-bolt pattern. The numbers I listed above are directly from the SRAM website. :idea:

RTFM, people!


----------



## magic (Dec 8, 2005)

I have a Red Compact on my bike. Swapped out the 34 inner for a 36 (FSA ring if if matters). I don't like the 50 to 34 drop, find it to step, going to 36 is a bit smoother. 

Not sure if its related, but I just managed to damage the stock big ring where it up shifts (those couple of teeth) and had some rear gear skipping issues and shifting problems too. I replaced the 50t front ring with a FSA ring and problem solved.


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

magic said:


> I have a Red Compact on my bike. Swapped out the 34 inner for a 36 (FSA ring if if matters). I don't like the 50 to 34 drop, find it to step, going to 36 is a bit smoother.
> 
> Not sure if its related, but I just managed to damage the stock big ring where it up shifts (those couple of teeth) and had some rear gear skipping issues and shifting problems too. I replaced the 50t front ring with a FSA ring and problem solved.


Is this why Sram didn't offer a 50/36 combo on their website? My Red compact 50 ring says to use ONLY 34 teeth ring. I have a Sram 36 ring on order, but now I'm having reservation of using it after hearing your problem

What's odd is that the standard Red crank comes in 53/39, which is a 14 teeth jump, and the 50/36 is exactly the same jump. The flip side 2010 Force comes in 50/36. 

Can someone confirm whether I could use a 36 small ring on a Red compact?


----------



## cosmo333 (Oct 5, 2005)

SRAM does not offer a 50-36 Red, you would have to use the Force rings for this combo.

Modern chainrings are designed to work as a set, even though the BCD is the same it's not a mix and match plan. Where the pins and ramps are along with the position of the teeth relative to each other make things work. Shimano does "A" or "B" to designate this, SRAM does "use with". Although some people report making odd combos work most cases we see at the shop with the mixes have their owners ready for a bike throwing contest.


----------



## roadbike_moron (Sep 22, 2007)

cosmo333 said:


> SRAM does not offer a 50-36 Red, you would have to use the Force rings for this combo.
> 
> Modern chainrings are designed to work as a set, even though the BCD is the same it's not a mix and match plan. Where the pins and ramps are along with the position of the teeth relative to each other make things work. Shimano does "A" or "B" to designate this, SRAM does "use with". Although some people report making odd combos work most cases we see at the shop with the mixes have their owners ready for a bike throwing contest.


Cosom33, Thank you for your clarification!


----------



## DLEVETT (Jan 7, 2009)

*Red 50/36 combo*

Hey Guys,
I built up a Trek Madone last winter and initially went with a Red 53/39 combo.
I was dissappointed with my choice pretty quickly once I got out on the bike in the spring.
I then researched a Red 50/36 option and was suprised at that time to find out that they didn,t offer a 36 tooth inner chain ring. It would appear that they now offer such a combination.
I ended up selling my Red crank and getting an Easton EC90 carbon crank with TA 50/36 chain rings. I have not experienced any difficulty with my shifting what so ever, everything has run very smoothly right from the get go.
I must say that I couldn,t be happier with my choice, the availble gearing ratios suit my riding style very well.

Dave


----------

